# SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE Question



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have 13 years IT experience & a BCom graduate in 1998.

As per Skill assessment guideline, I will most likely land in the *non ICT Bachelor degree category* so ACS will deduct 6 years from my total experience leaving behind 7 so Im thinking of applying with RPL experience.

My question/confusion is, reading section 3 of the same guide that talks about *SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE*. This section states a two years deduction from experience after the skill level requirement date is met. So I want to know how will ACS arrive at this skill level requirement met date and will it in my case mean I have 7 years experience reaming to claim or 7-2 = 5 years experience to claim?


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

I think I now know the answer to my first question above and the deduction of 6 years from my total 13 years experience is to met the suitability criteria so the date when 6 years experience end is the date considered for "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

aspiring_singh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 13 years IT experience & a BCom graduate in 1998.
> 
> ...


hello,

firstly, acs considers only recent 1o years for awarding skilled and relevant employment tag. the deduction of 6 years is not a fixed one, meaning that it varies actually based on many factors such as your current roles and responsibilities matching that of your aussie occupation defined by diac, number of subjects you studied relevant to the your job performed, etc. for a non-ict degree, maximum of 6 years reduction is expected. but, this reduction may be 5 or 4 years, for instance, based on above factors. acs thinks that a candidate needs certain years of work experience to acquire skilled professional level and these number of years are deducted by it. 

for an example, a mechanical engineering degree holding working as it engineer may expect a deduction of 5 or 6 years whereas an ece degree holder may predict the reduction of 3 or 4 years. an it degree holder needs 2 years to claim his technical level skilled and relevant. 
in your case, this years of reduction is from your last 10 years of experience. 

regards,
sathiya


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks but the guidelines say 6 years from previous experience anytime in the past and not constrained to last 10 years?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

aspiring_singh said:


> Thanks but the guidelines say 6 years from previous experience anytime in the past and not constrained to last 10 years?


yes, you are right, but, the points for work experience claiming for immigration purpose counts only 10 recent years of experience. let me give you an example. If you work on a role that is different from the occupation you apply for visa, then this experience can't be counted for points under work experience. If you worked as an accountant, for instance, for first 3 years, then this experience can not taken into account bu acs. The deduction is purely for the experience relevant to that particular occupation.

In other words, if you worked in an occupation, for instance" IT engineer" in last 9 years and on a different role "accountant" for instance, for previous 4 years, then acs will deduct from your IT experience only and not from accountant experience. I mean, you may expect a deduction of xyz years from past 9 years only as it is relevant and skilled on occupation it engineer, anzsco code yyyyyy". hence, in this case, there is no fixed reduction from non-relevant experience but from relevant ones.

can you elaborate your work experience clearly with duration and occupation you worked closely, etc.?

regards,
sathiya


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks ..here are the details:

Sept 2000 to Oct 2002 - Corporate Trainer in IT field
Oct 2002 to till date - SE, SSE, PL and now IT PM in the same MNC organisation.
Completed B.Com in 1998


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

*Where to Check 190 Openings*

Hi All,

I would like to know if there is a single australia govt site that can show the number of openings for a state sponser visa like 190? I want to find out how many states currently have openings for ICT Managers under 190 just to get a feel of the demand in this space so I can make decision to apply for my ACS either under 189 as Software Enginner or 190 as PM.

My official designation in the company is IT PM but I can take up hands on job and my experience letter from my employer shows both the SE and PM tasks/responsibilities that I undertake. 

I read the 189 is overbooked with 4800 quota opened for the year and and some 2500 vacancies are only remaining for the year. It is also advertised on immig.au site that the applications for 189 SE are too many in number so there will be backlog and I will be in queue if I apply and less likely to get through before the next year quota opens up. But ,190 is shown to have only filled up with 92 vacancies out of 2700 opened for this year so want to check how many of these 2700 are currently being open and available and in which all states ?


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry ought to post the above as a new thread ...


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello Aspiring Singh,

I am in same Boat as what you are.. I have +ve assessment from ACS, they have mentioned Claim points with DIAC after MM/YY, So I cannot claim 6 years of Work exp with DIAC.

What the thumb rule says, if you non ICT grad i.e. Bcom Like me.. Your first 6 years of work exp. is consider as education

One question I have, if anyone can answer is, I have compared 2 +ve assessment from ACS 

For ICT Major - They have mentioned and acknowledge the Engineering degree equivalent to AQF 

For Non ICT Major - Nothing is mentioned about my Bcom Degree

Do I Have to apporach VETASSESS for educational assessment, as it is mentioned on DIAC site ?


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi VirlaSagar,

So what was your total experience can you confirm ? For e.g. total experience is 13 years so did ACS deduct first 6 years from total experience leaving behind 7 years for you to claim towards experience or leaving behind 4 years (by only considering last 10 years of experience)???? 

The guideline for non ICT qualification says they will deduct 6 years from total previous experience but still want to confirm as you just got it done..


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> Hi VirlaSagar,
> 
> So what was your total experience can you confirm ? For e.g. total experience is 13 years so did ACS deduct first 6 years from total experience leaving behind 7 years for you to claim towards experience or leaving behind 4 years (by only considering last 10 years of experience)????
> 
> The guideline for non ICT qualification says they will deduct 6 years from total previous experience but still want to confirm as you just got it done..


its goes like this.. 

My total work exp till date is 7.6 years.. ACS said.. claim points with DIAC after July /2012 which means.. I have only 1.6 years to claim = 0 Freaking points... 

For you I guess.. Its 13 - 6 = 7 years of work exp claim.


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Skilled Employment Points*

Need everyone's opinion on the correct date that I should use in SkillSelect that is eligible for migration points. Below is my assessment:

"The following employment after July 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level..."

My question is, when can I start claiming points for relevant work experience? 

A. Starting 1st July 2013 onwards
B. Starting 1st August2013 onwards 

To be considered as “Skilled Employment” and eligible for migration points? Your tots on this please.


----------

